# 28 Mar 2005:  IED wounds Canadian in Afghanistan



## bossi (28 Mar 2005)

[Note:  It only mentions "a Canadian", and an embassy veh - no other info re: individual]

[ Article ]


> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Updated: Mon. Mar. 28 2005 7:02 AM ET
> 
> ...



[1] - Assumption made that it was an Improvised Explosive Device, or IED
[2] - This refers to the landmine in the preceding sentence


----------



## -rb (28 Mar 2005)

another article on CNN, apparently the injured was a Security Guard according to one official...

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/asiapcf/03/28/afghan.canadian.ap/index.html

edit: In the pic on CNN the quote mentions Canadians standing guard, is it just me or do they look like Brit soldiers, the first to respond from the NATO force? Regardless, a minor detail and one hopes all is going to be OK for the injured Canadian.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Mar 2005)

This from CP/CTV News - by way of an update...

_CTV.ca News Staff 
  
Updated: Mon. Mar. 28 2005 9:49 AM ET 

Ottawa is denying reports that a Canadian was injured in Kabul today, when a car from the Canadian Embassy was hit by a roadside explosion.

A Defence Department spokesman said a Canadian was in the vehicle, but he was not hurt._

Hard to tell in a small photo who exactly the people in the CNN pic are.  They appear to be Canadian (QRF?) - in desert CADPAT - but could well be soldiers from the UK coy.  The attack occurred on Route Violet (surprised?), so the latter could well be the case.

TR


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Mar 2005)

Those helmets look British not Canadian (Although at my age the eyes are questionable) so I would bet on them being a Brit reaction force. The guys in the fishing vests on the other hand? Any guesses?..lol  :dontpanic:


----------



## meni0n (28 Mar 2005)

The cam looks CADPAT(AR) so it's prolly your eyes


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Mar 2005)

Is it Retro Monday in Kabul? Whats with the vests?

Thanks to Militaryphotos.net


----------



## from darkness lite (28 Mar 2005)

Tried to enhance photo using Photoshop, no luck.   Anyway, I'm pretty sure they're Cdn.   The weapon appears to be a C7, not a SA-80, and the uniforms look to be CADPAT AR (the jpeg is too small to blow up).   Also watched some footage on CTV this morning, definitely Cdns at the scene, although UK troops were there also.

cheers


----------



## from darkness lite (28 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the photos ;D

cheers


----------



## RatCatcher (28 Mar 2005)

Yep, Cdns and brits


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Mar 2005)

> Tried to enhance photo using Photoshop, no luck.  Anyway, I'm pretty sure they're Cdn.  The weapon appears to be a C7, not a SA-80, and the uniforms look to be CADPAT AR (the jpeg is too small to blow up).  Also watched some footage on CTV this morning, definitely Cdns at the scene, although UK troops were there also.
> 
> cheers   Canadian



Christ, you int geeks can't sit still for 10 min without flinching.


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Mar 2005)

Very much clarified. Thanks Ms. Spears!.. ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Mar 2005)

Thank *He219* over at <a href=http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=42589>Milphotos.net</a>


----------



## from darkness lite (28 Mar 2005)

Teddy:  Tried to enhance CNN photo, Britney found other photos.

Britney:   ;D Of course, it is what I do after all!!  Besides just researching everything before I go! ;D

Cheers


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Mar 2005)

Embassy security is hardly a secret (there was a bit of a tempest a while ago because they didn't qualify for a tour medal)...it's provided by MPs.  I'm sure that there's someone reading Army.ca that can expand on their role better than I, as I'm hardly an expert.

We have a ton of high-speed gear, including the modified C-8s seen on the people in the photo.  Again, not unusual in Kabul (hell, I carried a C-8 myself!).


----------



## garb811 (28 Mar 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I wonder who the civvies with them fancy vests are.   ^-^
> 
> Would the 'security guard' who was injured be an MP, maybye a secret squirrel? Possibly even a private guard? What are the protocols for overseas embassy security for Canada? I know that MP's do most of that work, but that gear and those rifles look a little high-speed for some MP's.


Yes, MPs provide security at the Embassy.   Yes, those are Cdn MPs in the civies.   Yes, the kit they have is standard for that Embassy, even if in your professional opinion it is a "little high-speed for some MPs".   I know the guys there and suffice it to say that what they have and what they are doing is totally in line with the Mission they are tasked with, which is all that really needs to be said in this public forum.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Mar 2005)

There we go - I knew there'd be someone more qualified... 

As another point, I am not aware of any situation where Canada has hired a civilian security company (Blackwater, DynCorp, Global, etc.) to undertake security duties.  I know this is certainly the case in Kabul and would be shocked if it were the case anywhere else.

TR


----------



## garb811 (28 Mar 2005)

Most Embassies have civilian companies working in relation to the physical assets, normally perimeter/public access control type stuff, but you're right, definitely not anyone from "those" companies.


----------



## Armymedic (28 Mar 2005)

I love the rumour net, and all the speculation that goes on with it...

How about some facts...

The guys in the CADPAT AR are Canadian RCR solders who were sent from CJ to secure the scene and recover the vehicle once the British QRF was done. The two people in civilian cothes that are carrying C8's are the two MP's from the embassy who were the first to respond to the veh's call for help.

The IED attack happened just minutes away from the British Camp and they were the first ISAF troops there. A single Canadian vehicle with a medic pulled in at the same time, just by coincidence, and stopped to give assistance. The British Doctor (on scene medical commander) gave the very slightly wounded DRIVER of the veh to the Cdn medic to check. The wounded Afghan civilians were gone by the time the QRF arrived. The TF commander also happen to on that route, and came on scene about 10 mins after the QRF and Cdn veh arrived. Then the TFK commander with his three veh and the one other Cdn veh with the medic took the occupants of the damaged veh to CJ for exam.The occupant of the veh was an MP, not a squirrel...and the driver was an Afghan employee of the embassy.

Its too bad some of you experts can not even tell who are own soldiers are...


----------



## Armymedic (28 Mar 2005)

Gee you guys are good. These pictures are only 6 hrs old...

I am not sure why the CF chose to send us the AR CADPAT patterned old LBV's. But they are the right colour camo and they'll do for now.

As for it being a good thing..its only 20 C here and everyone who is wearing them is complaining how hot they are. Personally, I think its crap, as I find the new tac vest with small pack works really well. And as a medic I can't carry anything in the LBV back anyway. 

They guys are putting kit in the bottom pockets and their camelbak in the top back pocket of the LBV.

As for the rest, I can personally assure you that they are Canadian and British soldiers pictured.

I might have been there at the time...


----------



## -rb (28 Mar 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I love the rumour net, and all the speculation that goes on with it...
> 
> Its too bad some of you experts can not even tell who are own soldiers are...



re Canadians vs Brits...

I asked the question pertaining to the small thumbnail pic on CNN due to the look of the helmets in the photo (not the large ones posted by Britney)...looked like CADPAT AR but the lids looked British. Anyways, the pics should definitely have cleared up the mystery for all! (at least for me 8))

...not in any of these pics did I see a squirrel though, perhaps a woodchuck ;D

cheers!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Mar 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I am not sure why the CF chose to send us the AR CADPAT patterned old LBV's. But they are the right colour camo and they'll do for now.
> 
> As for it being a good thing..its only 20 C here and everyone who is wearing them is complaining how hot they are. Personally, I think its crap, as I find the new tac vest with small pack works really well. And as a medic I can't carry anything in the LBV back anyway.



Hence the source of my comments (along with the lovely Brittany's).  When I was there (last month!), there were no old LBVs to be seen - I didn't realize that they were even in theatre.

BTW, thanks for the "rumour dispelling" info - all was as I assumed.  If the attack was at the corner into Souter, ISAF's been hit there before...

TR


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Mar 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> If the attack was at the corner into Souter, ISAF's been hit there before...
> 
> TR



The stretch right before Souter used to be covered in Jingle trucks and was alway a major bottle-neck. I know it was one of the places that made roto 0 drivers most nervous.


----------

